# How did you meet your partner?



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*How did you meet your lover?*

I'm asking this from all those guys and girls who are suffering from mild/severe Social Anxiety and currently are in romantic relationships.

How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?

Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?
Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do?

If you like sharing these details feel free to post


----------



## pat solatano (Jun 6, 2014)

how about you?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? *When I was 17, on SAS. I PMed him because I liked his posts.
*Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?* Yes, he has SA too so he's very understanding and supportive.

*Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?* Introvert 
*Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do?* Even better than the average person. 8)


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

ByMyself19 said:


> I'm asking this from all those guys and girls who are suffering from mild/severe Social Anxiety and presently are in romantic relationships.
> 
> How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?
> 
> ...


I Have a kissing friend(if that counts)I meet her at work.
my last 3 GF's I meet at work and all approach me.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I met my boyfriend on this site when I was 20. He also has SA so he is supportive.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I trained her at my job. (No pun intended.)


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

i met my gorgeous boyfriend on dating site, in September it ll be two years since we got together. 
both of us were looking just for a friend with a benefit lol 
we werent looking for love anyway! 
he is such an extrovert, big charmer. always knows how to make me smile and feel better about myself.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

^ so he is okay with you being bisexual?


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

One on FB, one came to my house when I was 16 with her mom to visit my mom, one at the beach, and the other one at open house at my school


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

Zeeshan said:


> ^ so he is okay with you being bisexual?


lol how did u know? 
we might join swingers club


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

*How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend?* I met her at 23 on a dating site (POF)

*Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?* To my surprise she's been nothing but supportive and understanding. Even with insecurities I've had that wasn't just SA but my issues with depression, loneliness, not having any friends, lack of sex and her being my first relationship. She's been supportive for all of that. :con

*Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?* Extrovert, very much so. In terms of this we are complete opposites lol. Somehow it's working out so far.

*Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do? *This relationship is still new but yeah sure.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

pat solatano said:


> how about you?


Me? I'm single :blush


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Blessing*



mezzoforte said:


> *How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? *When I was 17, on SAS. I PMed him because I liked his posts.
> *Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?* Yes, he has SA too so he's very understanding and supportive.
> 
> *Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?* Introvert
> *Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do?* Even better than the average person. 8)


Wow :yay girl you are so lucky! I wish you guys will have an everlasting love and stay happy together for ever and ever :love


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Blessing*



Jesuszilla said:


> *How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend?* I met her at 23 on a dating site (POF)
> 
> *Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?* To my surprise she's been nothing but supportive and understanding. Even with insecurities I've had that wasn't just SA but my issues with depression, loneliness, not having any friends, lack of sex and her being my first relationship. She's been supportive for all of that. :con
> 
> ...


Your girlfriend is a great person for understanding and supporting you very much in your darkest of times.She is above the common.She sounds like an angel who came from heaven to rescue you.Treat her like a queen cause she deserves it.I wish your and her affection for each other will be an eternal love :love


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ByMyself19 said:


> Wow :yay girl you are so lucky! I wish you guys will have an everlasting love and stay happy together for ever and ever :love


Thank you, that's nice of you


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

He's the swe...oh wait no, that was just a dream.


----------



## Csigusz (Jan 3, 2013)

_How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? _I met him last year here on SAS. I wasn't looking for a relationship, just for people to talk to, but then I got to know him, we instantly clicked and..it just happened^^
_
Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? _yes, as he has SA, too. he's incredibly understanding of my other issues as well! he deserves an award for that I tell you _

Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert? _Eh I'd say introvert, he says he's an introvert. 
_
Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do? _absolutely, everything comes..naturally when I'm with him, no anxiety whatsoever.

Seriously, you can never know what's around the corner


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> He's the swe...oh wait no, that was just a dream.


Haha :haha you sweet funny girl  lets keep dreaming together :high5


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Blessing*



x Faceless x said:


> I met my boyfriend on this site when I was 20. He also has SA so he is supportive.


You+him= great combination :yes



ONLYmarta said:


> i met my gorgeous boyfriend on dating site, in September it ll be two years since we got together.
> both of us were looking just for a friend with a benefit lol
> we werent looking for love anyway!
> he is such an extrovert, big charmer. always knows how to make me smile and feel better about myself.


I'm sure he knows how to make you happy.I hope this love will last forever


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Thank you, that's nice of you


You are :wel


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*World without end*



Csigusz said:


> _How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? _I met him last year here on SAS. I wasn't looking for a relationship, just for people to talk to, but then I got to know him, we instantly clicked and..it just happened^^
> _
> Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? _yes, as he has SA, too. he's incredibly understanding of my other issues as well! he deserves an award for that I tell you _
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this wonderful story  He has already taken his award..It's such a nice girl like you  I wish you both will be happy together and will be able to face the challenges in life successfully with the power of true love. :love


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

ByMyself19 said:


> Haha :haha you sweet funny girl  lets keep dreaming together :high5


Haha we shall :squeeze


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> Your girlfriend is a great person for understanding and supporting you very much in your darkest of times.She is above the common.She sounds like an angel who came from heaven to rescue you.Treat her like a queen cause she deserves it.I wish your and her affection for each other will be an eternal love :love


Haha thank you. And yeah I will definitely treat her well. She's amazing.


----------



## soulsurviver (Jun 17, 2014)

My partner asked where the nearest McDonalds was, I'm useless at giving directions so I took him there myself, bought myself some food and just got talking to him. My life was very different then and I was much more confident.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe someday.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ChuckBrown said:


> Maybe someday.


----------



## OneUp77 (Jun 28, 2014)

I grabbed a woman by the hair and said:'YOU ARE GONNA BE MY GIRLFRIEND!!!'

Then she ran away screaming, I don't know what I did wrong.....


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

We were born together. We always did stuff together. I mean my partner always did stuff for me that I could never do for myself. Then one time I was 14 and watching some adult programming, and things just got interesting.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend?
i met him through a game c: i was 20 and he was..lets just say younger than me LOL 

Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? 
yes, he tries to be. he doesn't fully understand what it's like or what things are hard for me to do, but he does try XD

Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert? Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do?
i think he's a bit of both, idk XD more introvert i think. and yes, i feel like he is my first real true love c: :heart


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> He's the swe...oh wait no, that was just a dream.


This had me dying...lolol...the reason I found that funny was that mine is the mos....oh wait I think that was a figment of my imagination.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been trying to be okay with being alone for the rest of my life...thing is the media and society in general don't make this very easy.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

It is very interesting to that several girls have met their boyfriends on this very website. I don't seem to see the same from the guys here though. :| They seem to be meeting their girlfriends elsewhere.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> It is very interesting to that several girls have met their boyfriends on this very website. I don't seem to see the same from the guys here though. :| They seem to be meeting their girlfriends elsewhere.


I use my imagination


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Blessing*



meepie said:


> The way I met my boyfriend is quite coincidental and I sort of thank sas for existing for it, but I think he would have run into me in person even if sas didn't exist. He happened to move here to Texas in the same small city I live in. We never talked on sas or the the sas tinychat room though we saw each other's username, and that's partly why we don't want to say we met online. Our relationship blossomed in person.In fact he said he disliked me online  we were just strangers online who knew of each other's existence. He contacted me last year on the tiny chat to ask if I lived in the area. He said he was lonely at the time moving to Texas and vowed I'd be the last person he'd ever contact online to befriend. anyway, voila, he lives in the small city I am in, literally five minutes from me. At first I viewed him as a friend because I was in a relationship at the time but this year we grew fond of each other and I discovered he is a lot like me, maybe a little more charming. After a few amazing bike rides and sleepovers, the truth came out. When two people care about each other and admit being attracted to each other then a relationship comes out of it. Otherwise, it will never become something.It's kind of funny I was dating all these guys and he was right in front of me. And he moved from Chicago all the way to my location. It's been three months now almost.


Meepie I have read your forum posts and what I can see is that you are such an amazing nice girl who care a lot about others.Any guy will be happy to be your lover  Your boyfriend is lucky indeed. 
I wish you and him will be in love with each other forever :love


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

ByMyself19 said:


> Meepie I have read your forum posts and what I can see is that you are such an amazing nice girl who care a lot about others.Any guy will be happy to be your lover  Your boyfriend is lucky indeed.
> I wish you and him will be in love with each other forever :love


Oh wow, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me on here. Thank you so much.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

soulsurviver said:


> My partner asked where the nearest McDonalds was, I'm useless at giving directions so I took him there myself, bought myself some food and just got talking to him. My life was very different then and I was much more confident.


That's very nice that you feel much more confident than you were.I hope he will be supportive to you always :yes



ChuckBrown said:


> Maybe someday.


It will happen soon trust me :rub



just smile said:


> How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend?
> i met him through a game c: i was 20 and he was..lets just say younger than me LOL
> 
> Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA?
> ...


wow I'm happy for you guys  Being in love must be an amazing feeling.I bless you guy's love will last forever :love



jsmith92 said:


> I've been trying to be okay with being alone for the rest of my life...thing is the media and society in general don't make this very easy.


You are not alone :hug


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

OneUp77 said:


> I grabbed a woman by the hair and said:'YOU ARE GONNA BE MY GIRLFRIEND!!!'
> 
> Then she ran away screaming, I don't know what I did wrong.....


You have a good sense of humor which I think is adorable.I wonder how come she didn't like you :rofl



azstl25 said:


> We were born together. We always did stuff together. I mean my partner always did stuff for me that I could never do for myself. Then one time I was 14 and watching some adult programming, and things just got interesting.


I'm not sure about whom you are talking about :lol


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

meepie said:


> Oh wow, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me on here. Thank you so much.


You are welcome.I appreciate the thread where you point out the positive physical features of SAS members.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

She was born onto my right arm. She even helps with non-sexual things too and best thing is she doesn't talk back to me.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bert Reynolds said:


> She was born onto my right arm. She even helps with non-sexual things too and best thing is she doesn't talk back to me.


I... think I get it.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

at a catholic church..I was a priest then and she was a nun


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think people have found the "right" one here.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

*How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? *
We met through an online dating service. Went bowling and In-n-out on the first date.

*Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? *
Yes. Since he also has SA, he understands what it's like to struggle with it, albeit he deals with it much better than I do.

*Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert? Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do? *
He is an introvert. I've never thought I'll be loved the way he loves me. We've been through a lot of rough patch due to my anxiety but again and again, he's consistently there for me. Even if something were to happen and we broke up, I would appreciate all the time I've had with him and the security he instills in me.

Sorry for the corniness


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

I met my ex through a game.
She couldn't take the long distance so it went poof.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

goosebump said:


> *How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? *
> We met through an online dating service. Went bowling and In-n-out on the first date.
> 
> *Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? *
> ...


Cute


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

How are you ladies finding all these SA guys lol. You're giving some men here some hope :lol

Congrats on finding men who are understanding of your anxiety issues. That's very difficult.


----------



## Unicornsloveme (Jul 4, 2014)

My bf and I met via mutual friends. He's very loving and I love him. I was 13 when I may him and I'm fifteen now. He knows I have issues. Let's see, bi polar disorder, ADHD, social anxiety, and I dig my nails into my skin when I'm mad. I love him sooo much.


----------



## Kassy (Jul 1, 2014)

I met my husband via Internet.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*cool*



Bert Reynolds said:


> She was born onto my right arm. She even helps with non-sexual things too and best thing is she doesn't talk back to me.


That is very nice that she doesn't talk back so she can't annoy you :rofl


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Blessings*



riderless said:


> at a catholic church..I was a priest then and she was a nun


I hope you are not being serious:rofl



goosebump said:


> *How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? *
> We met through an online dating service. Went bowling and In-n-out on the first date.
> 
> *Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? *
> ...


Congratulations :clap
It's nice to see so many girls like you have found love with guys with SA or at least introverts.I suppose there's so much support for each other  I wish you and him will be in love forever :love



Unicornsloveme said:


> My bf and I met via mutual friends. He's very loving and I love him. I was 13 when I may him and I'm fifteen now. He knows I have issues. Let's see, bi polar disorder, ADHD, social anxiety, and I dig my nails into my skin when I'm mad. I love him sooo much.


Very nice indeed.hope you both will have a happy healthy life in future :love



Kassy said:


> I met my husband via Internet.


Good luck!


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

donzen said:


> I met my ex through a game.
> She couldn't take the long distance so it went poof.


Sorry to hear that  Hope you will find someone who doesn't care about the distance.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> It will happen soon trust me :rub


And here we go again with the false reassurance


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

jsmith92 said:


> And here we go again with the false reassurance


yeah, typically from females.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> And here we go again with the false reassurance


ops



M0rbid said:


> yeah, typically from females.


:huh


----------



## TheDA204 (Jul 6, 2014)

I met my first girlfriend at work. After that, all the women I dated, I met online. Currently single.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> yeah, typically from females.


They don't understand that for us, we have to take the initiative or nothing will ever happen.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> *I PMed him because I liked his posts.*





meepie said:


> * We never talked on sas or the the sas tinychat room though we saw each other's username, and that's partly why we don't want to say we met online. Our relationship blossomed in person.In fact he said he disliked me online *.





arnie said:


> They don't understand that for us, we have to take the initiative or nothing will ever happen.


If girls can take initiative sometimes why not guys?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I met all my exes at nightclubs while living abroad. I picked out the first bf and the second bf from the crowd. I thought they were very cute. 

The reverse happened with the 3rd and 4th bfs. I kissed the 3rd and 4th ones within minutes of meeting them.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'm always surprised to see how many people find boyfriends and girlfriends on this site.  But it's cool that people can connect on that level here, especially since it's so hard for the majority to meet new people. It's a nice benefit sas has.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's either going to have to be in graduate school, on the job/street, or abroad in my case.. I'm single but am not "totally" looking right now. Once I graduate with my Bachelors and move from here in less than a year, then I am throwing myself out there.Due to moving really soon..I'll be wasting my time hooking with anyone here.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> If girls can take initiative sometimes why not guys?


Because guys like me are pathetic losers who will go nowhere in life.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Because guys like me are pathetic losers who will go nowhere in life.


You should try to love yourself before inviting someone else to your life. :idea


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

It was raining, the neon lights reflecting in the puddles. She had no umbrella. I had mine. Walking towards the station. We looked at each others' eyes and suddenly we knew....knew that....I needed a bigger umbrella because we were both getting f***ing wet!


----------



## kulele (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure whether to answer this for the three year ex I recently broke up with, or whether to answer this for the guy I've just started seeing! For the sake of honesty I'll do the latter.

I just met him, so I'm eighteen and he's twenty. He didn't know I had social anxiety until I went back to his and had a panic attack because there was an unexpected party. He was totally fine with it and was really comforting.

He's a massive extrovert, which helps, I come out of my shell a little around him.

I don't love him, so I can't answer the last question.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

ByMyself19 said:


> If girls can take initiative sometimes why not guys?


Because #rejection
For some reason I think that girls get less rejected as guys.
No idea where I based that on.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It was always attached to me, since the day I was born.:blank


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> You should try to love yourself before inviting someone else to your life. :idea


That is never going to happen


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

riderless said:


> It was raining, the neon lights reflecting in the puddles. She had no umbrella. I had mine. Walking towards the station. We looked at each others' eyes and suddenly we knew....knew that....I needed a bigger umbrella because we were both getting f***ing wet!


What an amazing story line :lol why don't you become a novelist 



kulele said:


> I'm not sure whether to answer this for the three year ex I recently broke up with, or whether to answer this for the guy I've just started seeing! For the sake of honesty I'll do the latter.
> 
> I just met him, so I'm eighteen and he's twenty. He didn't know I had social anxiety until I went back to his and had a panic attack because there was an unexpected party. *He was totally fine with it and was really comforting.
> 
> ...


He is a wonderful guy! wish all people were supportive like him.good luck to you both! 



donzen said:


> Because #rejection
> For some reason I think that girls get less rejected as guys.
> No idea where I based that on.


That's true.unfortunately that's how society wired :blank


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

I met my girlfriend at a restaurant where we were both working (me as a dishwasher, she as a waitress), it happened to be her parents restaurant  I didn't like her instantly but at some point during the summer when we worked together more regularly I started to have feelings for her. She was being quite playful and provocating which gave me the idea that she liked me. I kept my feelings secret for some time but one night after we had worked together and I had had some beers I had the courage to send her a private message via social media. Next day when I woke up I was really scared for her reaction, but I didn't regret sending that message, because if she didn't like me I wanted to know that so I could have peace of mind again. Then came her first response saying that she thought I was nice and would like to do something together, but just as friends. Of course this devastated me but I had sort of expected it. Then the following day she sent me another (really confusing) message, stating that I had messed with her head and on second thoughts she was willing to try. Not much later we started dating (how awkward that was..) and after 3,5 years we're still together. 

The funny thing is that she has told me many times how she initially thought I was a weirdo (which I was at the time) and didn't like me at all. So this goes to show how first impressions are not always decisive  I cannot say that she's the one, as I fall in love quite easily (as soon as a girl shows some interest in me, my mind gets out of control) but as long as we're having fun together it's all perfectly fine.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

- How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? 

A month or so before my 18th birthday, on this site (heh, seems pretty common). She replied to some of my posts/threads, was the same age and we seemed to have some common interests, so I randomly added her to my friends list. We ended up talking for 8 or more hours a day, which led to developing romantic feelings for each other, and after a couple of months, I admitted those feelings to her. 

- Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? 

Yes, very much so in fact.

- Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?

Introvert though more social than I am.

- Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do? 

Well, she's my best friend and if this was just a regular old crush, I would have let it go and not gone for the long distance. So, I feel it is


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

arnie said:


> They don't understand that for us, we have to take the initiative or nothing will ever happen.


Funny.
I always feel like I have to initiate. Probably says something about the people I'm typically into.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

laysiaj said:


> Funny.
> I always feel like I have to initiate. Probably says something about the people I'm typically into.


Same. If I never initiated, I would have never been in a relationship. I'm surprised you have to initiate though, you're really pretty so I assumed a bunch of guys would ask you out. :b


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> Funny.
> I always feel like I have to initiate. Probably says something about the people I'm typically into.


I am actually very glad to see that. I'd love to see more and more girls initiating with guys. :yes You go girl!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

always through work/mutual friends or acquaintances. happened organically without even thinking about it, which is how i like it. never initiated ever.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

*How and at what age did you meet your girlfriend or the boyfriend? Is he/she aware and supportive to you when you struggle with SA? *

I met him when I was working as waitress in Germany as part as some school stuff, I was 17 about to turn 18. He is aware of my issues, but I dont have SA he does

*Is he/she an extrovert or an introvert?
*
Introvert

*Do you experience the beauty of true love from your lover as any other average person do?*

Um yes? I dont understand the question really.


----------

